# Dynaudio e1200



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Ran one sealed in an approximate 2cuft net sealed enclosure, and it was great….has anyone tried a ported enclosure with the Dyn before? Could use more output, buy two is a bit expensive, don’t get me wrong one is fine but they really do tap out at 600w…any input appreciated


----------

